# A Reminder Why PERSEC is Important



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2010)

_Mods, I thought this was more timely and critical here, but feel free to move this to the Brit Military thread if you see fit - thanks._

Highlights mine, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Al-Qaeda plot to murder family of sniper soldier*
Rupert Hamer, The Sunday Mirror (UK), 3 Jan 10
Article link

British-based al-Qaeda fanatics threatened to kill a soldier’s ­family after learning his ­sniper team had killed 32 ­Taliban.

Armed police were sent to his home after anti-terrorism officers uncovered the plot to murder his parents.

The plans came to light when the security services monitored ­“chatter” – ­believed to be on ­mobile phones or the internet – between al-Qaeda ­extremists.

It is the second time a ­soldier or his loved ones are known to have been targeted in the UK by groups linked to al-Qaeda.

*The chilling threats came after the serviceman was ­praised in ­reports in the media for his skills during a tour in ­Afghanistan.*

The soldier, in his 20s and from Scotland, is a “spotter” who has been working alongside a crack marksman in one of the ­Army’s highly-skilled two-man sniper teams.

He and his colleague were hailed heroes for gunning down 32 Taliban fighters in ­Helmand Province. The Sunday ­Mirror is not identifying him for his and his family’s ­safety.

*Police investigating the threats were sent to his home fearing al-Qaeda ­sympathisers were on the verge of ­brutally ­attacking his relatives in ­twisted retaliation for his military ­service.

It is feared they planned to film the raid and post the footage on a jihad website.*

Sniper teams – who play a vital role in killing off key Taliban commanders – are now being warned not give their details to the public.

A senior security source told the Sunday Mirror: “The threat was credible and ­imminent.

“The family of this soldier were deliberately ­targeted. The threats came from a ­terrorist Muslim group based in Britain.

“Disturbingly they had traced the soldier’s family home. There is now real concern over revealing the details of snipers. Their ­activities appear to incite more reaction among radicalised ­Muslims in Britain than regular soldiers.”

It is not known whether the group behind the threats was traced and identified by our ­security services or police.

The revelation follows a plot by an al-Qaeda cell in Birmingham to kidnap a soldier and ­behead him on the internet in 2007.

The six-man terror group was led by Paviz Khan, a 37-year-old father-of-three, who planned to kidnap a Muslim soldier and post a film on the internet of him being executed to try to deter other Muslims from joining the Army.

The plan was thwarted after a year-long surveillance operation by MI5 and members of the West Midlands counter-terrorist unit.

Khan was later jailed for life.

Last night the MoD did not want to comment about the latest plot because of security concerns.

_r.hamer@sundaymirror.co.uk_

The other Brit MSM outlet that shared the details was promoting a book being written about the Afghan war in general, part of which covered the sniper team's work.


----------

